# looking to buy owner's time 2013



## rdemarco (Jun 4, 2007)

looking to buy owner's time to use in 2013, on a catamaran

thanx

rd


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i can help. call me 772-532-5969. 2007 lagoon 440


----------



## rdemarco (Jun 4, 2007)

hi there tridave

i just left a message on your voicemail

perhaps you can answer a few questions?

which is company is your boat with, and what bases would i have access to?

how much time do you have available, and what is the cost?

thanx

robert


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Try Seabbatical long term charters... I charter with them and their long term program is cheaper than staying home.


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

There all owner boats that Ron manages for each of them and they have a new website I can't post here just search Seabbatical long term charters and you'll get the new site. the old site is also there still so look for the new one you'll see the difference


----------

